
NBC, ABC, CBS, and CNN Show Zero Results for Cannon Hinnant - s9w
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/nbc-abc-cbs-and-cnn-show-zero-results-for-reports-on-the-5-year-old-white-child-allegedly-executed-by-black-25-year-old-neighbor
======
smt88
This is bad, right-biased reporting. CNN at least has a story about the murder
of Cannon Hinnant[1].

For context, the implication here is that "liberal media" only reports white-
on-Black or police-on-Black crime.

It's true that murders often tend to be local news stories unless they fit a
national or historical pattern. Obviously there is no pattern for young Black
men murdering white children.

Another counterpoint is the widespread national coverage of the murder of
Secoriea Turner, a child shot at a roadblock protest in Atlanta. If there were
a narrative they were trying to suppress, you would expect them to suppress
that story.

I don't see any reason that this child's murder is of national interest unless
someone believes there is an unreported trend of Black-on-white-child violence
(which of course there isn't).

1\. [https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/13/us/north-carolina-boy-
killed/...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/13/us/north-carolina-boy-
killed/index.html)

2\. [https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/05/us/atlanta-shootings-
secoriea...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/05/us/atlanta-shootings-secoriea-
turner-rayshard-brooks/index.html)

~~~
s9w
> I don't see any reason that this child's murder is of national interest

I don't see any reason that Mr. Floyds death is of national interest

~~~
smt88
He was killed by the state during an arrest for counterfeiting $20. The
militarization, misbehavior, and accountability of the police has been a
national issue for most of the last century and all of this one.

Further, Floyd's death _was not a national story_ until the video spread
online, protests began, and national media were forced to cover it.

Breonna Taylor, by contrast, was not a national story until over a month after
her death.

------
richliss
I'm based in the UK and we had UK newspaper website stories (Daily Mail, The
Sun, The Independent and others which are on both the left and the right sides
of politics) about Cannon Hinnant here before there were results on those US
websites. In fact the only reason why I'm aware of this zero results issue is
because people started posting "Why are UK newspapers reporting this but not
our own US media?".

So I checked for myself and sure enough zero results.

I'd suggest that if something has been reported internationally and locally
but not nationally that something strange is happening.

------
onyva
Overall, we rate the Washington Examiner Right Biased based on editorial
positions that almost exclusively favor the right and Mixed for factual
reporting due to several failed fact checks.
[https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/washington-
examiner](https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/washington-examiner)

